# Nanny help



## streetspirit (May 12, 2011)

Hello, 

I'm joining my husband in AD in June and have the possibility of a job working in Dubai myself. Does anyone know any good companies to find a nanny, I have a 2 year old and a 6 month old. I've googled but not having much luck. 

Thanks very much.


----------



## Mandz84 (Apr 10, 2012)

Have you looked at expat woman? They have a lot of info over there about maids. Good luck


----------

